# Trialshirts



## ecols (6. Februar 2008)

Weil Spreadshirt grade ne Valentinstagsaktion hat kann man unter http://shirts.ecols.de versandkostenfrei Trialgear bestellen. der Code dazu ist 
	
	



```
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=3][COLOR=#b10121][B]LIEBE08[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
Wenn jemand sonderwünsche hat kann ich die Motive gerne noch auf andere (Spreadshirt) Artikel packen. Dann am besten per Mail bescheid geben!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Februar 2008)

ich hab da mal ne ladung bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (7. Februar 2008)

So dann leg ich gleich mal Nach

Der Code gilt übrigens nur noch bis zum 8.2 inklusive
Mein Shop
http://147819.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/Shop/Index/index/page/1
Mein Motiv




Oder zum Selber Gestalten das Motiv Solo der Link unten in der Signatur


----------



## trialisgeil (7. Februar 2008)

Gilt die Aktion nur auf T-Shirts und Jacken oder für Hoodies auch?


----------



## alien1976 (7. Februar 2008)

Hoodies??????????????

schau mal auf meinen Link hier unten in der Signatur dort ist das Motiv zum Selber Gestalte von allen            Produkten die Spreadshirt anbietet.                         

Tassen Aufkleber Hosen Unterwäsche Mützen usw.

AHHH nachgegoogelt Sweetshirt! gibts auch


----------



## ecols (7. Februar 2008)

Gilt für alle Spreadshirtptodukte..


----------



## trialisgeil (7. Februar 2008)

Danke


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Februar 2008)

auch was nettes: http://palmashirt.com
auch von spreadshirt


----------



## plazermen (7. Februar 2008)

Lieber selber was basteln. Hab mir heute selber gemacht:


----------



## isah (7. Februar 2008)

plazermen schrieb:


> Lieber selber was basteln. Hab mir heute selber gemacht:


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. Februar 2008)

einfarbig geht auch gut und einfach mit schablone und textilfarbe und ist auch sehr haltbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (7. Februar 2008)

plazermen schrieb:


> Lieber selber was basteln.




sieht gut aus!


----------



## freak91 (7. Februar 2008)

Klappt nit, wenn ich den Gutscheincode eingebe kommt das:


> ERROR_COUPON_PARTNER_DOES_NOT_MATCH


könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## Laddewip (7. Februar 2008)

Gibts auch ein schwarzes normales T-shirt,also nicht slim fit?


----------



## alien1976 (8. Februar 2008)

Laddewip schrieb:


> Gibts auch ein schwarzes normales T-shirt,also nicht slim fit?



Comfort T

http://www.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/T-Shirt/Uebersicht-2107/categoryId/1
iin sämtlichen Farben

Gutschein funzt auch einfach Liebe08 eingeben und -2,90 sicher

Es gibt dann noch einen neuen Code  Gültig von 08.02.-10.02.
VALENTINUSNULL


----------



## ecols (15. Mai 2008)

bin grade drüber wieder tanktops einzustellen..

wenn jemand farbwünsche hat -> bei mir melden.. ich werde nur noch einstellen was gewünscht ist, so dass ich zeit spar..


----------



## ecols (22. Mai 2008)

33% bei allen spreadshirtshops gibts ab sofort mit dem code: *[FONT="]SHIRTSAISON2008

[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][COLOR=#493829][FONT="]wenn jemand sonderwünsche hat -> mail![/FONT][FONT="]



[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][COLOR=#493829][FONT="]edith: hab mich verlesen.. ist nur für shopbetreiber.. aber wenn jemand einen hat -> nur zu.. das logo gibts auch per mail..[/FONT][FONT="]
[/FONT]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

